# German sex...



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

A German guy approaches a prostitute, â€œ"I vish to buy sex viz you."

"OK," says the girl, "I'll charge Â£20 an hour."

"..ist goot, but I must varn you, I am a little kinky."

"No problem," she replies cautiously, "I can do little kinky."

So off they go to the girl's flat, where the German produces four large bedsprings and a duck caller.

"I vant zat you tie ze springs to each of your hans und knees."

The girl finds this most odd, but complies, fastening the springs as he had said, to her hands and knees.

"Now you vill get on your hans und knees."

She duly does this, balancing precariously on the springs.

"You vill please to blow zis kwacker as I make love to you."

She finds it odd, but figures it's harmless (and the guy is paying.) She finds the sex is fantastic, as she is bounced all over the room by the energetic German, all the time honking on the duck caller.

The climax is the most sensational that she has ever experienced and it is
several minutes before she has enough breath to say: "That was totally amazing, what do you call that position ?"

"Ah," says the German, "zat is ze.....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Four-sprung Duck Technique.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Steve - that one's older than my last car :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh FFS


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got fossils younger than that! :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I've got fossils younger than that! :roll:


I've got a post-it note that God jotted with that joke on it - underneath it says "Tuesday - kick off universe with big bang. Must get party hats and vodka."


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I've got fossils younger than that! :roll:
> ...


Where was he going to buy them? :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


He's God. He can conjour those up faster than you can say "all powerful omnipotent deity". :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


That's just showing off!


----------

